# Traveler to Local 5, Pittsburgh...



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I signed all the book 2 books at Local 5 in Pittsburgh, was just wondering if anyone has any idea on how long the wait is going to be? 

Thanks from a fellow IBEW brother.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Did you ask the hall?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, but I wanted to hear if from another book2 guy, they told me 1 year...


----------



## ElectriciansGangBox (Jan 8, 2010)

Last meeting I believe there was about 300 on book 1......so you know how that goes! A year sounds about right for the burgh. Nothing really coming up in the immediate future that would clear that many people fast....so it probably will be a while till they get to book two. Sorry to say but a year or even more sounds correct. You can check the #'s here.... http://www.ibew.org/jobsboard/JBResponse.aspx?LU=5


http://www.electriciansgangbox.com/blog


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

local #5 has the tunnel to North shore,the Liberty tunnels rehab,lots of govt remodels V.A.hospitals,and U.P.M.C. hospital expansion. Lots of bama $$$$$


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Good to hear...


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Also,the new hooky complex for the pgh,
.penquins,demo of old arena,parking garages and what "they"want.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry to say IBEW #5 has over 400 members on the bench.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

There are hundreds of IJW on books all over the country right now.Your best bet is not to try to transfer your ticket permanently,which in even good times is next to impossible,but to due research find out where the biggest job is coming and signing that locals book2.

try here 

IBEW Friends and Family Network

Things are tough all over the country right now,for union and non union alike.I think Albany New york is the one place were big work is going to brake soon.Try signing there book2 as a traveler but if they are expecting work expect to be one out of hundreds of travelers signing there book2.

You have to do what's best for you and yours but I don't think transferring a ticket is feasible right now.


----------

